# Are <M,U> or<R,U> U-Perms more popular?



## Petro Leum (Aug 15, 2015)

See Poll.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 15, 2015)

I use both based on what I feel like using during the solve.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm so nub. I'm sub 18 at home and still use the F2 beginner's method alg for U perm


----------



## Riley (Aug 15, 2015)

MU today, MU tomorrow, MU forever.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Mostly RU, but I sometimes use MU


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 15, 2015)

both.


----------



## Chree (Aug 15, 2015)

More popular? Or faster?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 15, 2015)

Chree said:


> More popular? Or faster?



Don't answer with which one you think is faster, but rather which one you personally use.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 15, 2015)

<R,U> for lyfe.


----------



## sqAree (Aug 15, 2015)

I can't do any kind of M moves fast so I use R and U.. Seems like a good idea with respect to OH and big cubes also.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm really bad with M turns (H and Z are some of my slowest PLL's), so <R,U> U perms for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I use MU for anti-clockwise and RU for clockwise


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 15, 2015)

MU FTW


----------



## BroCon11 (Aug 15, 2015)

I use RU, because the way I do MU algs makes it hard to do Us, and I can only do U's


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 15, 2015)

3x3: MU
4x4+: RU


----------



## EMI (Aug 15, 2015)

I voted M, U but I meant to vote both.


----------



## illius (Aug 15, 2015)

M,U. I can barely do the R,U one, but I do use it for OH.


----------



## kcl (Aug 15, 2015)

Mostly MU, but I can't do CCW from back with MU for my life, so I use RU for that one.


----------



## stoic (Aug 15, 2015)

MU. Although I mostly suck at M moves generally, they're the fastest U-perms for me.


----------



## mikolajw (Aug 15, 2015)

I feel more comfortable with R, U. Maybe because I'm just used to it.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 15, 2015)

If you use R for both, M for both, R for one and M for the other, or R/M depending on AUF, it won't affect your speed much, but why would you use more than one alg for the same case? You'll occasionally pause just choosing between the algs, which is totally pointless. Doing an alg should be automatic; why add a decision? Don't spend more time than recognizing the case takes before starting the alg. Keep decision making to a minimum, other than during inspection.

I use <M,U> for 3x3 and <R,U> for big cubes. On 4x4, I use <R,U> U perms but <M,U> Z and H perms. 5x5 and up, I use <R,U> for everything.


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2015)

For 3x3 2H, MU. The RU ones are too long and very hard to fingertrick. I don't like regrips.


----------



## Berd (Aug 15, 2015)

MU for 2H, RU for OH and big cubes.


----------



## xchippy (Aug 15, 2015)

RU for everything. Never heard of the MU alg until I averaged like 19 seconds


----------



## Gingeas (Aug 15, 2015)

I used to use RU but learned MU and it was faster than how I did RU, so MU ftw


----------



## Torch (Aug 15, 2015)

MU. I don't even know the RU algs.


----------



## xchippy (Aug 15, 2015)

Torch said:


> MU. I don't even know the RU algs.


Do you use the MU ones for one handed and big cubes too?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I use RU and avg like 0.9 but I can do MU in like 0.6. I'm weird.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 15, 2015)

RU for one case and MU for another.


----------



## Torch (Aug 15, 2015)

xchippy said:


> Do you use the MU ones for one handed and big cubes too?



I don't do any cubes bigger than 4x4, but otherwise, yes.

This may explain why I'm so bad at OH.


----------



## richardye1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I use RU for Ua always, which i have 3 RU algs for, one for the regular case, one from the opposite side, and one with an AUF (which i use most of the time). For Ub, i use the 2 gen R'UR'U'R'U'R'URUR2 for one case and the MUM for the other case because i use righty double flick


----------



## G2013 (Aug 15, 2015)

It depends. Mostly RU but sometimes MU


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Aug 15, 2015)

2H:MU
OH and big cubes: RU


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 15, 2015)

MU is life


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 15, 2015)

It depends on the position my hands are in. If I just had a regrip, probably MU. But if I just got done doing an R move for my OLL/COLL, then I use RU. If it is from the back, I use RUL (R U R' U' ) (L' U' L U) (U R U' R') (U' L' U L)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 15, 2015)

OH/big cubes: {RU}
TH: {Mu} and {MU}


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 15, 2015)

MU cause I can sub 1 them and the RU ones are unreliable for me cause I lock up with them -although 4x4 and up I use RU-


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 15, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> OH/big cubes: {RU}
> TH: {Mu} and {MU}



Oh man, I thought I'd never see your Squirtle pic ever again, gj getting unbanned.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2015)

I use RU, but I just switched to MU lol. I dont need U perms for OH or 4x4 so yeah.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 15, 2015)

MU is way faster in my opinion, I can easily sub 0.7 that, however the chances of Penalty's are bigger.


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't do big cubes...
So MU ftw! It's so fast and comfy!

But RU for OH.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 16, 2015)

I do M,U for 3x3 but R,U for everything else(big cubes,OH, feet)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 16, 2015)

I used <R,U> for a long time, but I eventually moved over to <M,U> for both the front and the back cases. It feels more comfortable. Obviously just for 3x3, not OH or big cubes, because that's just annoying.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 16, 2015)

R,U from the back, I'm not bothered to learn any new U-perms because the ones I use are fast enough.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm so slow with <M,U> that I even use <R,U> H and Z perms...


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 17, 2015)

<M, U> clockwise and <R, U> counter-clockwise, both done with the solved edge in the back. My PB is sub-1 for both of them (although those are some of the very few PLLs I can sub-1, haha).


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

I use a weird one... it's more MU than RU, but I still picked other.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 17, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I'm so slow with <M,U> that I even use <R,U> H and Z perms...



just watch cyotheking's h perm fingertrick. it's kind of hard to use new fingertricks, and m, but keep practicing it because mu h and z is so much faster


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2015)

For the clockwise uperm MU from front and back, for ccw RU spam


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2015)

MU for CCW, RU for CW


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anybody use <R2, Dw, M>?


----------



## stoic (Aug 17, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I'm so slow with <M,U> that I even use <R,U> H and Z perms...


I'm way faster with the <R,U> Z-perm than <M,U>...



cuBerBruce said:


> Does anybody use <R2, Dw, M>?



...but weirdly I use the <M,U,E> Z-perm for OH and big cubes.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 17, 2015)

I use RU for all of them.
I can do the CCW from the front MU like 0.2 faster on average but I still use RU. 
I wanted to switch to MU but didn't because I use RU for big cube and OH.


----------

